# MTB Handschuhe



## Micha1.0 (2. März 2012)

Hi,
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach gescheiden Handschuhen. (Preis ist erstmal neben Sache.)
Mit direktem Griff zum Lenker, also nicht zuviel Gel Dämpfung.
Die Handschuhe sollten sich auch nicht nach dem ersten Waschen auflösen.

Vielen Dank für Produktvorschläge.

Gruß Micha1.0


----------



## mueslimann (2. März 2012)

Beantwortet Deine Frage nicht wirklich, schränkt die Auswahl aber ein.
Giro Remedy Handschuhe: tolle Passform, guter Tragekomfort aber die mieseste Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit aller Handschuhe bisher! Finde die "Qualität" schlichtweg unverschämt. Löst sich tatsächlich nach dem Waschen auf, viele Nähte gehen nach wenigen Wochen auf, alle "Verschweißungen" lösen sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit etc.
Bisher hatte ich mit Handschuhen von Fox meistens gute Erfahrungen, Specialized war auch ok (leider grob abgestufte, wenige Größen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha1.0 (2. März 2012)

Mit Giro hab ich auch bischen Erfahrung, hab selber gerade welche im Gebrauch,
diese lösen sich auch auf. 
Fox, Specialized Preis?


----------



## Deleted 140574 (2. März 2012)

Die Oneal Cedric Gracia! Komplett ohne Polster, Gel o.ä. Und richtig gute Passform. Oder von Fox z.B. Dirtpaw.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. März 2012)

Micha1.0 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach gescheiden Handschuhen.



Geschei*t*e Handschuhe gibt es viele. Das Wichtigste hast du in deiner Fragestellung aber vergessen: Kurz oder lang?


----------



## Micha1.0 (2. März 2012)

Ups, stimmt, ich bräuchte Lange.


----------



## Matrahari (2. März 2012)

Der Specialized BG Radiator ist gut, hält seit knapp über einem Jahr und er ist noch ganz. Der wird auch sicherlich noch eine Weile halten.

Hatte jemand schon welche von Hestra ? Downhill Sr oder Bike Multi


----------



## zastafari (2. März 2012)

...hab die GripGrab SuperGel XC. Haben zwar dünne Gelpads, aber tollen Griff- und Tragekomfort. Und scheinen bisher sehr gut verarbeitet...


----------



## Micha1.0 (2. März 2012)

Preis?


----------



## hnx (2. März 2012)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Der Specialized BG Radiator ist gut, hält seit knapp über einem Jahr und er ist noch ganz. Der wird auch sicherlich noch eine Weile halten.
> 
> Hatte jemand schon welche von Hestra ? Downhill Sr oder Bike Multi



Bike Multi. Typisch gute Hestra Verarbeitung. Der eingearbeitete Stoff an den Bremsfingern ist Bestandteil des Handschuhs und nicht wie bei anderen nur aufgeklebt. Der Griffbereich an der Innenhand ist nahtfrei. Habe sie eine Nummer größer als meine Skihandschuhe ebenfalls Hestra gewählt. Preis ist natürlich happig, zumindest bei meinen, da der Händler sonst nur die Ski-Serie führt, dementsprechend auch keinen Rabatt gekriegt, 45. Handschuh ist eher kurz, definitiv für den Sommer.
Nachteil: weisse Innenfläche = schnell verdreckt, aber das weiß man ja vorher. Mal eben irgendwo am Rahmen hingreifen oder Kette auflegen, besser nicht.

Der downhill sr interessiert mich auch. Eventuell bringt den ja der Osterhase


----------



## Matrahari (2. März 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Bike Multi. Typisch gute Hestra Verarbeitung. Der eingearbeitete Stoff an den Bremsfingern ist Bestandteil des Handschuhs und nicht wie bei anderen nur aufgeklebt. Der Griffbereich an der Innenhand ist nahtfrei. Habe sie eine Nummer größer als meine Skihandschuhe ebenfalls Hestra gewählt. Preis ist natürlich happig, zumindest bei meinen, da der Händler sonst nur die Ski-Serie führt, dementsprechend auch keinen Rabatt gekriegt, 45. Handschuh ist eher kurz, definitiv für den Sommer.
> Nachteil: weisse Innenfläche = schnell verdreckt, aber das weiß man ja vorher. Mal eben irgendwo am Rahmen hingreifen oder Kette auflegen, besser nicht.
> 
> Der downhill sr interessiert mich auch. Eventuell bringt den ja der Osterhase




HNX = Heilbronn ?
Wo ist denn der Händler ? 
Konnte die Handschuhe bisher nirgends online und in DE finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (2. März 2012)

Ne, wohne in Bayern.

Der Händler ist ein örtlicher Laden in Sprockhövel, NRW. Sport Krön 

Einfach mal bei Läden bei dir in der Gegend nachfragen die die Winterware vertreiben,  ob die dir nicht bestellen können. Wenn man den Kauf garantiert machen sie es vielleicht. Mtb Handschuhe habe ich bisher, außerhalb der USA, auch noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## RetroRider (2. März 2012)

Ich bin mit diesen zufrieden. Beim Sturz ist zwar eine Naht gerissen, aber das passiert mit teuren genauso.


----------



## NUGGIZ (25. März 2012)

Hallo,

was sind die wesentlichen Vorteile eines langen Handschuhs?

Danke!


----------



## Onkel Manuel (25. März 2012)

Hallo,

sie sind länger.

Bitte!


----------



## DFG (26. März 2012)

Länge ist immer gut
Endura mit Gelpolstern..........


----------



## BIKE-Garage (27. März 2012)

Generell hab ich mit Oneal Handschuhen sehr gute Erfahrungen. Tolle Passform und gutes Gefühl. Auch 661 sind gut- allerdings weiteten die sich bei mir ein Bißchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (30. März 2012)

Nicht cool aber hält dafür ewig und wird nach fast jeder Ausfahrt bei 60° gewaschen:
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Handsch...sse-L/7518071/artikel.html?WT.svl=artikel_img

Gibt auch noch eine dickere Variante mit Polstern auf der Oberseite für den Bikepark.


----------



## Triptube (30. März 2012)

Von meiner Seite aus kann ich dir den GIRO Rivet empfehlen !
Den Fahre ich jetzt schon seit April `09 ! Hält immer noch !  
Hat keinerlei Polster und eine für perfekte Passform ! 
Auch schon zig mal bei 50° C gewaschen !

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Micha1.0 (4. April 2012)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Ergon HX2 Handschuhen erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## rpitz (4. April 2012)

an den TE: vielleicht (auch) hier weiterlesen, das Thema ist noch keine Woche her


----------



## MalteetlaM (4. April 2012)

Mit dem Vorgängermodell dieser Handschuhe habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch bei hoher Geschwindigkeit kann man da locker vom Fahrrad hüpfen ohne sich die Hände zu raspeln.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (4. April 2012)

Vom P/L wahrscheinlich unnereicht die Oneal Element. 
Hab die jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr; Passform ist super, belüften gut und halten auch bei frischeren Temparaturen warm (fahre sie bis 0°C )  
Sind auch ungepolstert.


----------



## DreckBox (5. April 2012)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Vom P/L wahrscheinlich unnereicht die Oneal Element.
> Hab die jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr; Passform ist super, belüften gut und halten auch bei frischeren Temparaturen warm (fahre sie bis 0°C )
> Sind auch ungepolstert.


Die Element sind schier unzerstörbar, ich hatte mal einen für bald 3 Jahre, nicht eine Naht ging auf oder so... am Ende hab ich sie im Zug liegen lassen.


----------



## smart-IN (6. April 2012)

ich hab zwei paar Element's - leider sind mir beide nen tick zu eng...
ok - die einen (2011'er) sind nur S - da war es klar - die nimmt nun halt meine frau.
die aktuellen 2012'er in M hatte ich erst ein mal an und das war diese woche, als es regnete. kamen mir danach auch irgendwie "kleiner" vor.
aber optisch und verarbeitungstechnisch sind sie schon sehr gut. 
die einzige blöde sache: wenn man den ersten handschuh an hat, muss man mit dem zweiten beim schließen des klettverschlusses aufpassen - die oberseite der handschuhe mag es nicht sonderlich, mit dem klettverschluss in kontakt zu kommen.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (9. April 2012)

Leider sind mir bei denen am Zeigefinger dieser Gummistreifen abgegangen. Wobei ich den bestimmt hätte ankleben können... hab ihn aber verkoren  . 
Mein Lieblinglingshandschuh, sitzt sogar etwas besser als meine Ergons. Fällt normal aus.
Aber ja, der Klettverschluss spackt ein wenig rum (naja, dafür hält er auch sehr fest).
Ansonsten: Top Handschuh - wieso sich mit diesen 40- Euro-Schlappen ärgen


----------



## roadrunner_gs (9. April 2012)

Camelbak Vent, aber nur für >5°C zu empfehlen - okay, ich bin relativ Temperaturunempfindlich, eventuell den Wert verdoppeln. Komplett genäht, nichts geklebt, Oberseite aus Mesh, daher gut belüftet, kein Polster, sitzt wie angegossen, an der Daumenwurzel ist ein aufgeflauschter Patch um Schweiß aufzuwischen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (11. April 2012)

@Mr.Penguin
Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche. Meint Ihr den? Preis ist ja top, finde ich.


----------



## Manuel26 (12. April 2012)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Vom P/L wahrscheinlich unnereicht die Oneal Element.
> Hab die jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr; Passform ist super, belüften gut und halten auch bei frischeren Temparaturen warm (fahre sie bis 0°C )
> Sind auch ungepolstert.



Hey!
Heißt "gut belüftet", dass ich die Elements auch im Sommer bei einer längeren Tour tragen kann, ohne "Schwitzefinger" zu bekommen ?
Gruß


----------



## DreckBox (13. April 2012)

^^Den hier hatte ich.

War ziemlich tourentauglich, wobei man sagen muss, dass das Obermaterial nur bei flotter Fahrt wirklich "Zug" im Handschuh aufgebaut hat. Wenn du also vor hast lange Zeit den Berg rauf zu wetzen... da könnte es durchaus Schweißhände geben. Für Trailhasen und Co dürfte das allerdings kein Problem sein.

Muss ganz ehrlich sein, das neue Design gefällt mir nicht so.


----------



## Manuel26 (13. April 2012)

Danke für die Antwort! Habe Sie mir mal geordert, wenn sie zu warm sind, nutze ich sie als Übergangshandschuhe! 
Gruß


----------



## Connay (13. April 2012)

Ich fahre auch im Sommer die langen MX-Handschuhe von UFO-Plast. Sind sau griffig, Belüftung ist sehr gut und bis jetzt nach 1,5 Jahren sehr wenig Verschleiß. Gibt's in vielen verschiedenen Designs für knapp 30 - 50 Euro.
Klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## DocB (14. April 2012)

Hallo, wer hat so wie ich kurze Finger, aber breite Hände (meine Frau sagt immer "Maulwurfsschaufeln ").
Mein Problem ist immer der Übergang Daumen-Zeigefinger, da spannt es und reisst mit der Zeit auch der Handschuh.
Suche Erfahrungen mit dazu passenden Handschuhen - welche fallen breit an der Handfläche aus?
p.s. Langfinger, Einsatz Tour-AM


----------



## omgchiller (14. April 2012)

die hier: http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/images/articles/4202b3707178031448687d16be9b2435_5.jpg

habe ich,..bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Langer82 (15. April 2012)

ich besitze ebensfalls ein paar element, von der passform, belüftung und P/L verhältnis her sind die bombe. ein wirklicher, für mich negativer, kritikpunkt ist: keine fingerprints an der innenfläche der hand für mittel und zeigefinger. ist ab und zu doch mal n bisschen rutschig am bremshebel.
achso gekauft hab ich den handschuh bei amazon spart die versandkosten


----------



## DocB (17. April 2012)

omgchiller schrieb:


> die hier: http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/images/articles/4202b3707178031448687d16be9b2435_5.jpg
> 
> habe ich,..bin sehr zufrieden damit!



War das die Antwort für mich? Wenn ja, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 88586 (18. April 2012)

Ich benutze die ergon HE2 und bin sehr zufrieden.






Die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig. Ich benutze sie zusammen mit Syntace Moto Griffen ... 






... und kann nur sagen, dass der Kontakt zum Lenker und damit die Kontrolle sehr gut ist. Am Ballen gibt es ein Kevlarpolster, ansonsten ist er ungepolstert. Am Zeige- und Mittelfinger sind Silikonprints angebracht, die die Griffigkeit an der Bremse verbessern.

Ach ja, waschen vertragen sie auch.


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (19. April 2012)

Ich finde Sugoi am besten!!


----------



## Triptube (19. April 2012)

Das werden meine neuen !
Habe, wie oben geschrieben, die Vorgänger drei Jahre gefahren ! Sie halten immer noch, aber man(n) will ja auch mal was neues, bleiben dann als Ersatz. 





Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Triptube (19. April 2012)

Alternativ wäre dieser Cannodale noch sehr interessant !









Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Micha1.0 (23. April 2012)

Meine Giros hat´s beim ersten waschang irgendwie verschrumpelt. Sind auf jeden Fall unbrauchbar.
(Vor nem Tag)
Werde mir jetzt die Ergons holen.

Man muss beim Waschen doch nur auf die Grad achten? Oder?


----------



## Sarrois (23. April 2012)

micha67cgn schrieb:


> Ich benutze die ergon HE2 und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hab ich auch mit gleichen Griffen
Hier günstig zu erwerben

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/france/ergon-gloves-he2-black-white-size-xl.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (23. April 2012)

Hallo,
Interessiere mich auch für die ergon handschuhe. Wie sind die denn geschnitten und wie luftdurchlässig sinds und haben die auch einen frotteedaumen = schweissabwischer?

Danke tom


----------



## Triptube (23. April 2012)

@ Micha1.0,

ich wasche meine alten GIRO Rivet regelmäßig bei 50° C ohne Probleme !  

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## hnx (23. April 2012)

Ich schmeisse meine Fahrradsachen immer alle bei 40°C und Synthetik Programm in die Wäsche. Da ist noch nie irgendwas verschrumpelt rausgekommen, allerdings geht eingetrockneter Schlamm auf weißem Untergrund nicht rückstandslos raus, ein leichter Schatten (kaum sichtbar) bleibt da immer.

Ums in den Kontext zu bringen: Es waren auch mal Giro Remedy dabei.


----------



## Deleted 88586 (23. April 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Interessiere mich auch für die ergon handschuhe. Wie sind die denn geschnitten und wie luftdurchlässig sinds und haben die auch einen frotteedaumen = schweissabwischer?



Ich persönlich finde die Passform sehr gut. Die Nähte spürt man gar nicht. Bei der Luftdurchlässigkeit gibt es sicher bessere, die haben dann aber meist andere Schwächen. Mich hat es bisher nicht gestört. Und wenn es dann mal über 30°C sind, dann greif ich eh zur kurzen Version HX1 ... 

Einen Frotteedaumen haben sie nicht, brauche ich aber auch nicht, da ich lieber mit PowerBalance Schweißbändern unterwegs bin ... 

Also ich kann sie wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## BerndBB (24. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade die iXS DH-X3.1 zugelegt, aber noch nicht getestet:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...DH-X3-1-Handschuhe-Mod-2012.html#var_97290294

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## TOM4 (25. April 2012)

micha67cgn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die Passform sehr gut. Die Nähte spürt man gar nicht. Bei der Luftdurchlässigkeit gibt es sicher bessere, die haben dann aber meist andere Schwächen. Mich hat es bisher nicht gestört. Und wenn es dann mal über 30°C sind, dann greif ich eh zur kurzen Version HX1 ...
> 
> Einen Frotteedaumen haben sie nicht, brauche ich aber auch nicht, da ich lieber mit PowerBalance Schweißbändern unterwegs bin ...
> 
> Also ich kann sie wärmstens empfehlen.



Vielen dank für deine antwort. Da ich aber ein schwitzer bin und trotz div. Kopftücher wirklich abrinne, brauch ich einen frottedaumen!


----------



## Micha1.0 (27. April 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt doch keine Ergon Handschuhe geholt, sondern die Enduro Handaschuhe von Specialized.


Bei meinen Giros ist das Leder verschrumpelt.
Hab die bei 40 Grad gewaschen.
Aber ist ja auch egal.


----------



## Toolkid (27. April 2012)

Ich habe zu Ostern  die Sixsixone Recon bekommen und gestern festgestellt, dass an einer Fingerspitze schon eine Naht aufgeht. Das ist mein bisheriger Rekord. Kaum 14 Tage im Einsatz und schon erste Auflösungserscheinungen.


----------



## DerDuke83 (27. April 2012)

Ich habe mir welche von Roeckl gekauft ( uncool ich weiß ), aber P/L mäßig top.
Die Verarbeitung, Nähte usw. ist 1 A Verarbeitung. Da ich mit den Nicht-Sportteilen von denen gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, überrascht mich das auch nicht. Die Gel Polster sind nicht zu dick und der Handschuh ist auch bei 0° warm, bei wärmeren Graden gibts trotzdem keine Schweißhände.


----------



## Triptube (27. April 2012)

Mhhh, merkwürdig !  Wie oben schon geschrieben, meine `09 Rivet und auch `09 Xen halten immer noch sehr gut obwohl sie bei 50°C gewaschen werden.
Der Rivet ist zwar ein wenig ausgeblichen von den farben aber sonst ist er immer noch Top ! 

Ist deine Temperatur anzeige defekt ? Vielleicht doch 90°C ?!  

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (27. April 2012)

Hier meine Handschuhe !
2009 Rivet und Xen ! 

















Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## kermitnbg (13. Juni 2012)

Mahlzeit : )

könnten bitte mal einer oder auch mehrere von den Ergonbenutzern in die Handschuhe schauen wo die denn "produziert" werden?

Danke 

Ich benutz noch alte Röckl und an denen ist auch nach vielen Waschgängen noch nichts aufgegangen bzw. verschrumpelt, allerdings vertragen se keinen Bodenkontakt.

Nur finde ich die neuen sehen alle leicht anfällig und unschön aus.

Grüße


----------



## Sera (13. Juni 2012)

Indonesien


----------



## kermitnbg (13. Juni 2012)

Das ging ja fix! Danke


----------



## duc-mo (17. Juni 2012)

Im Werkzeugfachgeschäft gibts nahtfrei gestrickte Arbeits Handschuhe mit gummierter Grifffläche. Die Teile trage ich jetzt seit der ersten Tour im Februar und bin schwer begeistert. Die sind nahtfrei und mit Stretch gestrickt und liegen eng an ohne das irgendwas drück oder die Bewegung einschränkt. Das Material ist trotzdem robust. Meine haben schon ein paar Stürze ohne Löcher überstanden und die Teile haben nur ein paar Euros gekostet. Polster haben die natürlich nicht, find ich aber eh überflüssig und ärgere mich schon eine Weile, dass ich mir fürs Motorrad so Teile besorgt hab... Aber Leder ist da einfach Pflicht, sonst wären es wohl auch die oben beschriebenen geworden...


----------



## Toolkid (20. Juni 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Ich habe zu Ostern  die Sixsixone Recon bekommen und gestern festgestellt, dass an einer Fingerspitze schon eine Naht aufgeht. Das ist mein bisheriger Rekord. Kaum 14 Tage im Einsatz und schon erste Auflösungserscheinungen.


Nachtrag: jetzt ist auch noch der Verschluss delaminiert, sprich der Klettverschluss hat sich vom Kunststoffträger gelöst.
Bei genauerer Untersuchung sind mir drei Stellen aufgefallen, an denen über eine Länge von min. 1cm die Stoffschichten nicht sauber vernäht sind, also die Naht nur im Saumband nicht aber durch den Oberstoff geht.


----------



## Mkraba (21. Juni 2012)

Ich habe seit einer Woche von O'Neal die Reactor Gloves in schwarz-weiß.
Das Design gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Sie lassen sich bequem tragen und passen mir zumindest am besten von allem was ich so an probiert habe (und das war einiges).

Zu der Verarbeitungsqualität kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen. Heute musste ich mich zwei Mal an einem Baum abstützen und nun geht die erste Naht in der Innenseite leicht auf. Werde es mal weiter unter Beobachtung halten und berichten...


----------

